# More on Potash



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on global Potash from Bloomberg.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/potash_shake-up_continues_to_take_toll_BLMG/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I just priced some fert for fall for corn.Salesman was all excited the price went down.150-80-80-2z $150 per acre last yr same spread was $175 per acre.

So corn dropped from $7 to $4 = 40% less

Fert went from $175 to 150 = $15% less.

When corn went up fertilizer sckyrocketed.It doesn't come back down near as much.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah. I know what you mean Cy. I have been holding back on fall potash as I am sure it will be cheaper sometime after the first of the year.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

we were planning to do all our fertilizer application this fall to keep out of the soft ground in the spring but i think N2 prices and potash will keep coming down too, somebody make this call for me im tired of picking.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got a bill for some potash at $460/ton. It was $600 this spring.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife got a price today for 6 tons at $610/ton for 17-17-17 brought out and spread. Got another price from another supplier for 10-20-20 of $658/ton spread. I think she's doing 300 lbs. per acre for Oats and Barley.


----------

